# Your Province (pics)



## Surlysomething (Apr 11, 2007)

Share your 'hood!








The Canyon (BC) - Easter Weekend road trip


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2007)

Great idea, but I guess I don't take many pictures of Ontario.




I'd _gladly_ look at more B.C. shots, though! 


(I'll see what I can dig up)


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 13, 2007)

League City, TX.

No matter where I end up, it will always be home.

View attachment Gazebo.jpg


View attachment MVC-034E.jpg


View attachment MVC-708E.jpg


----------



## Tina (Apr 13, 2007)

I was born and raised in the U.S. and currently live in California. But this summer, I will be moving to the city of Montreal (top two), in the province of Quebec (lower two). Both are exceptionally lovely, though Montreal is much more modern and the juxtaposition of the very old with the modern in that city is wonderful. 

We may end up in Vancouver one day...


----------



## BBWModel (Apr 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> I was born and raised in the U.S. and currently live in California. But this summer, I will be moving to the city of Montreal (top two), in the province of Quebec (lower two). Both are exceptionally lovely, though Montreal is much more modern and the juxtaposition of the very old with the modern in that city is wonderful.
> 
> We may end up in Vancouver one day...



How beautiful, Tina!! What a lucky girl, getting the man of your dreams and a great place to live!!

Woo Hoo!!

:bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 13, 2007)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 13, 2007)

The Bronx, not all burned out shells and concrete


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2007)

Boston, MA

Historical sign inside of Park Street Station





Park Street Station





A view of the Arlington Street First Universalists Church from inside the Arlington Street Station





The Boston Public Garden on Boylston Street. 





The Parkway that runs along Commonwealth Avenue from Boylston Street






Jamaica Plain, MA

Jackson Square Station on the Orange Line at Dusk





The site where the old factory was before it burned to the ground in a horrible fire back in the late 70's





A walkway within a Jamaica Plain neighborhood.





The local health center.



​


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 13, 2007)

Richmond

View attachment Richmond1.jpeg


View attachment richmond_pan_bell2.jpg


Monument Avenue

View attachment 127-0174_MonumentAvenueHD_VLR_4th_Edition.jpg


----------



## Tina (Apr 13, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> How beautiful, Tina!! What a lucky girl, getting the man of your dreams and a great place to live!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!
> 
> :bounce:



Thanks so much for your good wishes, Rachael. You are a sweetie.


----------



## scarcity (Apr 13, 2007)

The first one is of the Eimskip harbour.

The third and fourth one are the view from my window (we live in the suburbs).

The fourth is of Reykjavík in a whole (I, my boyfriend and my brothers were hiking up the mountain you can see from my window). 

View attachment IMG_1281.JPG


View attachment IMG_1332.JPG


View attachment IMG_1820.JPG


View attachment IMG_0929.JPG


----------



## Tina (Apr 13, 2007)

Scarcity, that's beautiful. Each locale has it's beauty and charm. I know other threads like this have been done, but I always like them, and I'm really enjoying looking at where y'all live.


----------



## scarcity (Apr 13, 2007)

As a proud Icelander, Tina, I thank you.


----------



## Tina (Apr 13, 2007)

You are most welcome.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 13, 2007)

scarcity said:


> The first one is of the Eimskip harbour.
> 
> The third and fourth one are the view from my window (we live in the suburbs).
> 
> The fourth is of Reykjavík in a whole (I, my boyfriend and my brothers were hiking up the mountain you can see from my window).





So beautiful...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Richmond
> 
> View attachment 18237
> 
> ...



I loved Richmond when I was living there!

These pics are not my own but should give you a small (yes, I don't know how to size) idea of the beauty of where I now live!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2007)

My street, cherry blossom time!

Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, everyone's pictures are so gorgeous. I felt like I was being taken on a personal tour of each place. I don't have any home pics of Abilene and the area about (Buffalo Gap, etc.). I googled Abilene, Texas and copied several of the historical buildings downtown Abilene. I pass these buildings on my way to work everyday. I love the look of these buildings! They are The Cyrpess Street building, The Paramount Theater, The Wooten Hotel, and the Hilton Hotel. The Hilton Hotel is right across the street from where I work at the First Financial Bank building. 

View attachment cypress.jpg


View attachment paramount.jpg


View attachment wooten_all.jpg


View attachment hilton.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2007)

Asheville NC




Pack Square




The Biltmore House- built by George Vanderbilt





lots of waterfalls in the area


----------



## toni (Apr 22, 2007)

Pictures of Newark, NJ

A pic of ferry st in the ironbound section (my neighborhood), its the best place to have a meal

next is the Cathedral Basilica of the Sacred Heart (it was just a cathedral until the Pope came for a visit in 95 and it is now officially a basilica)***a little bit of trivia*** It was also the first time in US history that a president (clinton) and a pope were at the same church service

a pic of a pond in branch brook park. People come from all over to see the cherry blossoms there.

the waterfront of downtown newark, this is our skyline

Last is a pic of the NJPAC (New Jersey Performing Arts Center) 

View attachment ferry.jpg


View attachment basilica.jpg


View attachment pond.jpg


View attachment waterfront.jpg


View attachment njpac.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (May 4, 2007)

This was taken from a web cam that points west from the downtown core. Taken yesterday.

I'm fortunate to work very close by and see that view daily.


----------



## Tooz (May 4, 2007)

Delayed reaction but LILLY, YOUR PHOTOS MAKE ME MISS BOSTON SO MUCH! Damn, it never gets old. I LOVE Boston.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2007)

I realized when I posted back in the early part of this thread that I only posted pics of my working neighborhood. Here are some pics of my homeground! Again, ignore the date stamp, tried to turn it off, but couldn't. All of the pictures were taken today.  

The first one is of the neighboring pasture. The old horse has been put out to pasture. He "talks" to us now and then.

The next ones are views of our little road.

Lastly, the view from our front porch, with the old horse in view. 

View attachment Neighboring pasture May 5 2007.jpg


View attachment Our driveway May 5 2007.jpg


View attachment Downpasture on a windy May day 2007.jpg


View attachment View of neighboring pasture from our front porch May 5 2007.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 5, 2007)

Here are a few local shots of our lovely town...

Our favorite beach...(Moonlight Beach)...











And the Carlsbad flower fields, which are in full bloom right now....


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 2, 2007)

I headed back up North to visit my best friend's and out snooping around we "found" this chasm. It was breathtaking.



















just around 70 Mile House, British Columbia


----------



## love dubh (Jul 2, 2007)

toni said:


> Pictures of Newark, NJ
> 
> A pic of ferry st in the ironbound section (my neighborhood), its the best place to have a meal
> 
> ...



Did you go to the cherry blossom fest. this year? It was lovely!

Belleville, rep!


----------



## qtttlkmop (Jul 28, 2007)

taken May 28th, 2007...


----------



## Tina (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice.  Great wide angle shot of a lovely view.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 28, 2007)

qtttlkmop said:


> taken May 28th, 2007...





wow, that is gorgeous

thanks for sharing


----------



## Midori (Jul 28, 2007)

What gorgeous pictures! I LOVE the cherry blossoms and ~sighs~ I so miss Asheville! Can't wait to be at the Grove Park Inn for the holidays! Woot! 

And Boston ... I so want to go to Boston!

Thanks for sharing ya'll ... what great pics!

&#9834;midori


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2007)

Midori said:


> What gorgeous pictures! I LOVE the cherry blossoms and ~sighs~ I so miss Asheville! Can't wait to be at the Grove Park Inn for the holidays! Woot!
> 
> And Boston ... I so want to go to Boston!
> 
> ...



Are you from Asheville?


----------



## Midori (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes ~grins~ twice removed ... I was born in Asheville and then lived a couple of years in Swannanoa. I have lived all over NC though ... including Boone, Spruce Pine, Sanford, Dunn, Kinston, Henderson, Warrenton, Wilmington, Beaufort, Morehead City, Havelock, Garner, and I am sure I'm missing a couple! ~laughs~

I have a serious tar heel I guess!

&#9834;midori


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2007)

Midori said:


> Yes ~grins~ twice removed ... I was born in Asheville and then lived a couple of years in Swannanoa. I have lived all over NC though ... including Boone, Spruce Pine, Sanford, Dunn, Kinston, Henderson, Warrenton, Wilmington, Beaufort, Morehead City, Havelock, Garner, and I am sure I'm missing a couple! ~laughs~
> 
> I have a serious tar heel I guess!
> 
> &#9834;midori




Errrrrrrrrrrr..... I grew up in Swannanoa :batting: 

Theatermuse/Kara lives in Asheville, too. Wagimawr attends University here 

I have met Wag but not Kara yet though I recently joined her new size acceptance group here


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 29, 2007)

Boston


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 29, 2007)

Midori said:


> Yes ~grins~ twice removed ... I was born in Asheville and then lived a couple of years in Swannanoa. I have lived all over NC though ... including Boone, Spruce Pine, Sanford, Dunn, Kinston, Henderson, Warrenton, Wilmington, Beaufort, Morehead City, Havelock, Garner, and I am sure I'm missing a couple! ~laughs~
> 
> I have a serious tar heel I guess!
> 
> &#9834;midori




I used to live in Warrenton, NC. Nice .. little.. but nice and quiet.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2007)

These were taken about 175 miles east of the Seattle/Tacoma area in central Washington which isn't that far from Surly either.

Views from my Sis's deck. The Columbia river valley...






Wenatchee (the nearest town)...






And all those trees are her cherry orchard...


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2007)

Ooops, Who did that?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 29, 2007)

This is two blocks from my house:





Some of the abandoned business along the thoroughfare towards work:





But. The beauty! And history!

The Ambassador Bridge to Windsor and a historic (and now refugee) church in the 'hood.





Skyline:





I love this sky photo. I believe the land mass on the Detroit river is Belle Isle, which is a gorgeous park with great views of both Detroit and Windsor.






This infamous White Stripes CD cover was shot blocks from my apartment:


----------



## Obesus (Jul 30, 2007)

...been here nigh on 56 year...got the RIGHT to call it Frisco...freezin' my tuchus off right now...about 41 degrees...Maritime Polar air flow they call it...FOG...straight down the Canadian Coast from the ARCTIC! Cold it is! :bow: Palace of Fine Arts there, from the 1915 Pan American Exhibition...chunk o' the Presidio too...cool spots, but opposite site of the City from me out here in the Daly City Hills... 

View attachment 47475286-M.jpg


View attachment PPIE_Postcard.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 30, 2007)

Half way between Los Angeles and Palm Springs in an alpine forest that divides city from desert. A place geographers call exurbia, where wealth, poverty, beauty and danger combine to make Southern California the unique place that it is.

1) Waterman Ave. San Bernardino, about 15 miles to Crestline
2) Ariel view of Hwy. 18. Crestline is to the left where the trees begin
3) Clouds below Hwy 18 (aka. "Rim of the World Hwy")
4) 2003 Fire, view across San Bdo from Riverside County
5) Valley of Enchantment area of Crestline


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 30, 2007)

6) Toptown area
7) 4th of July in Crestline Village
8) The village sign
9) & 10) San Moritz Lodge (about 2 blocks from my house), a place that is commonly used for wedding and other events.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 30, 2007)

Where Hwy 138 (Pearblossom Hwy.) begins in Toptown (Crestline) goes through Valley of Enchantment and back into the desert.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


>



Ummm...I hope no one was hurt!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 30, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Half way between Los Angeles and Palm Springs in an alpine forest that divides city from desert. A place geographers call exurbia, where wealth, poverty, beauty and danger combine to make Southern California the unique place that it is.



Stan, seriously...how gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 2, 2007)

It's snowing right now and it snowed like crazy yesterday.

It will be gone by tomorrow though, trust me. :shocked:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 2, 2007)

I was just out of class back when the leaves started turning, and thought I'd snap this nice picute of the sunset and campus mansion off to the side.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 4, 2007)

I took this yesterday. It's probably the best photo i've ever taken.


Kits park at noon.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

A couple blocks from my work.



This is from a webcam that takes pics of this location all day. You know, even after living in my city all my life, I still get awestruck with the beauty.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 13, 2008)

I am absolutely in awe over where some of you all live. I am from Maine and miss its beauty. I love old, restored buildings, cobblestone streets and waterfront views... What the hell am I doing in Nebraska? :doh:

And for those of you with water views from your home.....so jealous!

Im in Omaha now, and here is some pics:

Downtown view:










I live about 10-15 minutes from Downtown in West Omaha where it looks like normal "surburbia"


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

Kareda said:


> I am absolutely in awe over where some of you all live. I am from Maine and miss its beauty. I love old, restored buildings, cobblestone streets and waterfront views... What the hell am I doing in Nebraska? :doh:
> 
> And for those of you with water views from your home.....so jealous!
> 
> ...




It looks clean and welcoming though. I've always wanted to see your state (thanks to Bruce Springsteen  )


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

A gorgeous picture a friend took at Kits beach this summer. Sunset.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2008)

Newport Kentucky (opposite side of the Ohio River from Cincinnati OH) 

View attachment NKY1.jpg


View attachment NKY2.jpg


View attachment NKY3.jpg


View attachment NKY5.jpg


View attachment NKY6.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's my town, Aurora, Ohio. It's 40 minutes south of Cleveland and about 35 miles north of Akron, Ohio. We've been here about three months. I've lived in the suburbs of St. Louis, downtown and then the city of Chicago, NJ suburbia, and the city of St. Louis.. this is by far the most "at home" I've ever felt. I just love all the green space, multitude of lakes, and old, charming houses. 

Beartown Reservation (about 5-10 minutes from me)





Christopher's Bistro (in the hood)





Church of Aurora (around the corner)





Sunny Lake Park (about 5 miles away)





Random rural area nearby





Weldon Spa (5 star spa in the area)


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's my town, Aurora, Ohio. It's 40 minutes south of Cleveland and about 35 miles north of Akron, Ohio. We've been here about three months. I've lived in the suburbs of St. Louis, downtown and then the city of Chicago, NJ suburbia, and the city of St. Louis.. this is by far the most "at home" I've ever felt. I just love all the green space, multitude of lakes, and old, charming houses.
> 
> Beartown Reservation (about 5-10 minutes from me)
> 
> ...




Now THATS my kind of place! I'm tempted to try and find pics from my once upon a time northern Ohio home.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 13, 2008)

mostly what it looks like around here, this is just down the street from me.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 13, 2008)

here's a few of sunny Gainesville, Florida:

1. Hippodrome theatre 
2. a meditational sanctuary on the bank of Lake Alice on the grounds of the University of Florida
3. Downtown gainesville
4. one of the main intersections in town of 13th street and university avenue. 

View attachment hippo.jpg


View attachment churchuf.jpg


View attachment dtgv.jpg


View attachment intersection.jpg


----------



## Tina (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm really digging all of these photos. There are so many beautiful cities, and sometimes we don't even notice it until we look at it through someone else's eyes.

These are photos of the province in which I live, Quebec.
Quebec City: One of the many narrow streets -- some so narrow that you can only walk them, not drive -- where many of the businesses were first established in the late 1600s. I completely fell in love with the quaint feel of the town, the architecture and the history of it. This colorful little street is a good example of what I love about the place, but there is also so much more to see (you can see the Château Frontenac up in the back of these lovely little buildings).



Below is Château Frontenac, a 19th century French castle sits atop Cap Diamant, overlooking Old Quebec's St. Lawrence River. It's now a luxury hotel. 



All of the side of this building is a mural. There are several in town, including a very cool one on the side of a Lush store (Lush!! Love it. Smile ). Fabulous, isn't it? It's so convincing that it's a little hard to tell if the left side, near the front of the building, is real or part of the mural.




This last one was taken by Eric -- beautiful, isn't it? The man takes marvelous pictures. I love the verdigris-colored roofs on many of the buildings, and in differing styles, too. I think they must have once been copper, but have mellowed to this gorgeous green color. I'm not sure what this building once was, unfortunately, wish I'd have written this stuff down. The town is full of tulips of all varieties and colors. It's a sort of magical place in some ways. 



Here are a few of Montreal, the city we live near. The older part of town:









And one of my favorite buildings just outside of the old town... One of the things I love about Montreal is the juxtaposition of old and modern. This is the Palais des Congres. It's a huge convention center kind of place. What I love about it is the colors. It's basically a metal structure holding panes of colored glass. But the structure is colored, too, so that when you drive by, you see an ever-changing prism of colors. It's hard to describe, but absolutely gorgeous. The fountain outside has fire coming from some of the statuary every hour or so, I think. Being a color freak, and someone who likes many architectural periods and styles, this building is just my style.




From the inside:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

Tina said:


> I'm really digging all of these photos. There are so many beautiful cities, and sometimes we don't even notice it until we look at it through someone else's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of Montreal, the city we live near. The older part of town:





I SOOO want to go to Montreal.

Gorgeous.


(ps-I love a good *bump*  )


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 13, 2008)

What a great thread! I'm so glad it was revived! I grew up in Newport RI, but now live in Providence so those are the pics I'll show. Here is a picture of waterfire, an art project which has been going on for years now, Brown University, a pic of another art piece near the water front and Federal Hill-RI's version of Little Italy. I love my city


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> What a great thread! I'm so glad it was revived! I grew up in Newport RI, but now live in Providence so those are the pics I'll show. Here is a picture of waterfire, an art project which has been going on for years now, Brown University, a pic of another art piece near the water front and Federal Hill-RI's version of Little Italy. I love my city





Wow, so beautiful.

My dream of driving across the States doesn't seem so silly when I see all these wonderful pictures.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Donna (Aug 13, 2008)

My second favorite place in the world (Chattanooga, TN is the first)....St Petersburg, Florida:

the beach around the corner from our place:





Tropicana Field, home of the Tampa Bay Rays:




St Petersburg/Clearwater airport:




The Bayside Bridge, which I drive every day to get to and from work:




Halsam's Bookstore...an institution around here. It's said that Jack Kerouac haunts the stacks. I've never seen a ghost there, but I have gotten some creepy sensations walking around the stacks:


----------



## Kareda (Aug 13, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> It looks clean and welcoming though. I've always wanted to see your state (thanks to Bruce Springsteen  )



Thanks, Yes I think the midwest in general is a welcoming community. I think the best thing about Omaha is our zoo ( holds records for largest rain forest, desert, aviary and nocturnal exhibit/bats) Its awesome. Otherwise imo, there is not "a lot" but its home.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

There's not a lot to see around here... but it's pretty.











The great milk truck wreck of 2008-


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 14, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> There's not a lot to see around here... but it's pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous! Where is that?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 14, 2008)

Boston Improper





These are the stairs at Charles Street Station on the Redline at the T. (subway) I usually don't bother going down on the stairs but the elevator was broken and the escalator only goes up. *sigh* I had to climb down on my own.





Stupid broken elevator. 





A view from the top! This is Charles Street and off in the distance that body of water you see is the Charles River. In Boston we are well known for our crazy drivers who don't use turn signals or obey traffic signs. Look at that blue car careening across!





That building off in the distance is now The Liberty Hotel. It used to be the Suffolk Jail. If you robbed a convenience store or got drunk and violated a restraining order this was where you wound up. This is the view of it from the platform at the Charles Street T stop. 





Here comes the train.





I'm now standing on the corner of Washington and Milk Street in downtown Boston. I'm looking down Washington street towards the theater district.





And here's a view the other way going towards Government Center/City Hall. That old building to the right is the Old South Meeting House I think?

I've got some more but I've been distracted by a PM. I'll post them later. ​


----------



## Rowan (Aug 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Boston Improper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could have seen and visited boston more while i lived there...there are some parts that are so pretty


----------



## Shosh (Aug 14, 2008)

View attachment phpYtAbxYAM.jpg


Here is a lil sheepy paddock in Castlemaine, my town.



View attachment php9cdPNqAM.jpg



Nightfall in the 'Maine


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 14, 2008)

Boston Improper II





Here is Park Street Station and that is Park Street Church. I love people watching. That yellow thing in the middle of the street is an amphibious vehicle that goes on land and water. It belongs to the Boston Duck Tours which I *highly* recommend to anyone who visits here. You get to tour the city on land and in the Charles River. :wubu:





More Park Street. Rush hour.





Here we're on the corner of State and Congress street. There was a water main break and a gas leak. While I was standing here the smell of gas permeated the air. A guy behind me in the distance was smoking a cigarette. wtf! That funny looking building in the center there is City Hall.





They dug up the street trying to fix this gas leak.





Congress and Hanover Street. Those glass structures there are our local Holocaust Memorial. Inside of them are written the names of every person lost. I've not walked through yet, it's just too much for me. I'm certain I would spend the rest of the week in the fetal position.





The Bell In Hand Restaurant and The Union Oyster House, both the oldest restaurants in the country.

And there's my Boston. ​


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 14, 2008)

GREAT pics, everybody! So cool to see where everyone lives!

Since I live in a big city (Chicago) I will show pics from the actual neighborhood that I live in -- Lincoln Square...but I think I have a pic or two from other 'hoods as well.

The first is a pic of the L train at the Western brown line stop

The onto to the actual Lincoln Square at night

Mayfest...in June 

Chubby Wieners on Western Ave

And a foaming fountain in the 'Square - what you can't see is the famous Brauhaus; GREAT food! 

View attachment phpc1HIYkAM.jpg


View attachment phpe0h0djAM.jpg


View attachment phpfJvqYHAM.jpg


View attachment phpGfAMkRAM.jpg


View attachment phpXwXZnuAM.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 14, 2008)

Some more...most of these are from surrounding neighborhoods

An L subway stop in Uptown - great artwork, huh?

A view from Edgewater

Very mod staircase in Lincoln Park - a neighborhood we used to live in

Beautiful homes in Lincoln Square

And a pair of chubby angels in Boystown/Lakeview 

View attachment php2KQjqLAM.jpg


View attachment php544w4OAM.jpg


View attachment phpeuc3B4AM.jpg


View attachment phplrDP6QAM.jpg


View attachment phprcTHDfAM.jpg


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Goofy Girl- A little hole in the wall place in East TN.


----------



## Tina (Aug 17, 2008)

Lily, it should be illegal for there ever to be broken elevators. Seriously.

So many beautiful places, it makes me want to travel.


Surlysomething said:


> I SOOO want to go to Montreal.
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> ...


If you ever do, you know who to look up, us being coast-to-coast Tinas and all.


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 17, 2008)

It's a life-sapping trial growing up in the hellhole of Santa Barbara...

It's so nice here, it's really sort of embarrassing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are some from around my neighborhood...Chicago, whatwhat!? That water cannon goes off every hour over the river....nothing quite like seeing that water blasting when you're already late for an appt....


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 17, 2008)

The first one was photographed on my roof, the rest are culled from google image search and forgotten ny dot com.
View attachment 47920


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 17, 2008)

This isnt where I live but its not far from where my sister lives in Portland Oregon. I'm considering moving there after I finish nursing school. I love the city of Portland and the surrounding areas. The first pic is the Columbia River Gorge, second pic is one of many waterfalls outside the city ( the waterfalls are awesome because you can get pretty close to some of them and feel the mist touch your skin), the third pic is along a hiking trail on the way to a hot spring and the fourth is Mt Hood. 

View attachment Oregon 014.jpg


View attachment Oregon 001.jpg


View attachment Oregon 015.jpg


View attachment Oregon 017.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 17, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Share your 'hood!


This is a wonderful idea and a wonderful thread. Mrs Ho Ho and I have
enjoyed it so much! We certainly wanted to contribute something, but
weren't sure what. We live in a Minneapolis/St. Paul 'burb. Most of our pix
are of various people in various places, doing things that are probably only
of interest to us. We usually don't sight see in our area with camera in hand.

However, we have maintained ties to my home city - the port of Duluth, MN.
Several years ago, we bought a condo there, to which we hope to retire 
some day. Meanwhile, we have it leased out.

I'm posting a picture taken through the living room window of the condo,
followed by a link to the website we built to advertise it to potential clients.
You are seeing the western tip of Lake Superior, Minnesota point, the canal
and Aerial Bridge. The harbor is further west (to the viewer's right), behind
the church. Sorry - the webcam link is not functional. We removed the
camera when we leased it out.






Here's a link to the condo website. Make yourself at home.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 18, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> This is a wonderful idea and a wonderful thread. .


 
Thanks! And WHAT A VIEW!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Boston Improper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't rep you but you KNOW I love me some Boston pics. I was on cloud 9 (and always am) when I am there.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2008)

A view of the downtown core







Volleyballers







BIG ship







Parasailor


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 7, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> A view of the downtown core



I've had a number of interesting adventures there, both with Mrs. Ho Ho, and much earlier with my two sons when they were kids. Someday we would like to explore Stanley Park on bicycles.

We've been to a number of cities and towns in Canada. Why is it that even a crossroads hamlet in Canada can seem more civilized (and civil) than the U.S. equivalent? Maybe some day . . . eh?


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 5, 2009)

Driving home from work this afternoon on a gorgeous day, thinking to myself that this is one of those picturesque towns people might visit on vacation, wishing they could live here -- _and we do!_  I needed to stop and pick up a few things en route, so I just had to snap some photos to share.

*Perrysburg, Ohio, USA*

Top: Riverside Park on Front Street. I cannot fathom why the whale tail. Arrrr, me mateys, there be no whales in the Maumee River! It looks awesome, though. 
Bottom: Louisiana Avenue in downtown Perrysburg. 

View attachment Perrysburg-Ohio.jpg


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 5, 2009)

this is uptown charlotte...the stadium in the foreground is bank of america stadium where the panthers football team plays. 

View attachment charlo1.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 6, 2009)

BTW... A thread like this has been done before... 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21253

Many very nice pics of places where Dimmers live!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 6, 2009)

*bump*


I saw a newer thread had been started .. and wanted this one to also resurface.


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 6, 2009)

Never saw this thread before, go figure..
I am in Winona Minnesota. This is in the southeastern part of the state, on the border with Wisconsin, with only the Mississippi River separating us. We are a town surrounded by bluffs. In the winter you can get wonderfully heavy fluffy snow that surrounds the town in a sheet of white. In the fall the trees on the bluffs come alive with color. Hope you enjoy


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 6, 2009)

Thought I'd join in and share a pic of where I'm from.



This taken inside the skybridge looking towards downtown. This is one of my favorite pics. 

View attachment skybridge.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 26, 2010)

Very cool video clip of Vancouver


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 2, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Very cool video clip of Vancouver



Another very cool Vancouver clip.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 2, 2010)

Surly I have been looking at all of your pics....just gorgeous. They make Australia look kinda boring at the moment


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Surly I have been looking at all of your pics....just gorgeous. They make Australia look kinda boring at the moment




Thanks! I love my city so i'm a bit biased.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2010)

I found this on one of my local favourite blogs. Gorgeous, eh?


----------

